# What Oil to use on my Audi TT Roadster 180 52 plate, Petrol?



## Big-Macster (Oct 23, 2012)

I am so mechanically inept i think I am getting myself in a pickle about something so simple. 

After a shakey initial start with owning an TT i have to say she has just grown on me and grown on me. 

I appreciate that it tells you what oil you need in the Owners manual but i cannot make hide nor hare out of the dam chart on page 205!!!! And what my model needs? Is my car a 110kw , 132kw or 165kw?

In simple terms what oil do i need for long service intervals and for shorter intervals? In specific brand that's recommended?

Also how much oil does my TT take to fill up after a full oil service?

I was thinking about taking my car to National Tyres and have them do the oil filter, seems a bargain for £40 when the the same oil costs £35 alone at halfords for 4litres.

Basically my oil warning light came on today no doubt as my mechanic told me i have a small oil leak coming from "crankshaft seal" whatever one of those are and havent been keeping ontop of my basic level checks of late.

Are these "crankshaft seals" expensive?

Sorry for being an incompetent car owner i feel a disgrace to the male car loving race!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

As the book says any VAG 507 or older spec 504 oil is ok. I use Castrol Edge 5w30 as that's what the dealer used for LongLife servicing and it's cheap when the 30% offer works at ECP (EuroCarParts) however whilst their xmas offer is on the deal codes don't work.

Note I change my oil every 6-10k miles and don't approve of leaving it for 20k miles as per the LongLife service.

Also look at Opie oils and Mobile 1.

Oil change with filter is about 4.5 Litres.

According to my conversion calculator 180BHP is 134.2259768848086 kW. 225BHP is 167.7824711060108 :lol: (It's a capital 'W' James mst be turning in his grave!)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Watt


----------



## Big-Macster (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to reply,

Is this the stuff?

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... +5W30+EDGE

Can get it at £32.59 at ECP at the moment with code will collect some tomorrow and top up until i can get a proper service done by my local ( and more important trusted ) mechanic in the new year!

I intend to change my oil every 12months / 10,000 miles what ever comes first.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Big-Macster said:


> Are these "crankshaft seals" expensive?


The crankshaft seal itself isnt expensive.......however fitting it is.

You've got a seal at the cambelt end and one at the gearbox end meaning that either you need to replace your cambelt or remove the gearbox to replace whichever one is leaking.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Big-macster, Yes, Castrol Edge 5w-30 or Mobil 1 ESP are correct common oils & the same oil whether annual or Variable service regime. Some TTs use alot of oil, so check more often & don't rely on the oil level light. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 9, 2007)

if the seal is leaking at the gearbox end then it's pretty much going to be the same cost in labour as if you were replacing the Duel Mass Flywheel as this is what the seal sits behind.

The seal might cost £10 max but to replace it might be another £250 ( I don't know??) due to the labour envolved,but if you were to live with the leak you may end up replacing the clutch as well due to oil contamination.

If you're lucky it will be at the cam belt end and whilst it's still a PITA job it won't be so costly.

Either which way matey you'd be best to get it looked at ASAP just so as you don't lose to much oil on a run and damage your engine.


----------



## kayone (Dec 9, 2011)

My Oil levels are also nearing a top up - I had my last service with Audi, would this also be the correct oil to use for my 225?

(aorry for the hijack :s)


----------



## S1OW QS (Dec 23, 2012)

Millers do good spec oils or Syntha Silver 5w30 iirc


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

kayone said:


> My Oil levels are also nearing a top up - I had my last service with Audi, would this also be the correct oil to use for my 225?
> (aorry for the hijack :s)


Hi, Yes, correct Audi spec is 504/507, Castrol Edge 5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30 are correct spec & common oils, Annual or Variable service.
Hoggy.


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Im using This oil from Smith and Allen. Its got the correct VW504/507 spec and for £22.99 for 5 litres delivered you cant go wrong.

Have been using this oil in my A3 TDi and TT for a couple of years with no issues, its as good as any other VW504/507 oil, so grab a bargain.


----------



## Big-Macster (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for your posts, However!!!

I drove to my nearest ECP store and bought 4 liters of the aforementioned Castrol Edge and topped my car up allowing the engine 5 minutes to cool prior to topping up. My dip stick reading was low, worryingly low, I am talking below point "C" in the as illustrated in the handbook. So I topped it up to point "A" and off i went, the only thing is the yellow oil light still did not go off, alarm bells ringing. 

So I finish work at midnight and hoped when i turned the key the oil light would be no more after the oil had time to settle during the 12hrs i was at work. It didnt, so I checked the dip stick again. I couldnt quite make it out properly but i am sure its dropped down to the "C" mark again. Obviously i will have to check in the morning to double check the dip stick and floor.

I am praying this isnt something serious, I really am no sooner do i fall in love with my Audi i find myself tossing and turning in bed at night thinking about whats wrong with it now.

As said in my previous post the crankshaft seal was going, could this be the cause? Ive checked and this against the list of faults the mechanic listed for me after i bought the car and it is on the cambelt end according to the mechanic faults list.

Basically I need to check it tomorrow and ring my mechanic ASAP, whilst im waiting to see if after I top it up again and leave it to idol for the day if there's oil there.

I assume the yellow oil light would automatically go off after it is topped up wouldnt it?

I can put this done to four things,

1) I was never meant to own such a pretty car,

2) This crankshaft seal has gone,

3) My levels were fine when I checked them in mid November, a week later my car went in for a new thermostat during which the dipstick housing was smashed by the mechanic ( not my regular trusted one ), Would this be a cause ?

4) On my way to work on Tuesday some plonker was doing 25mph all the way through 30mph and 40mph areas the lot. So I rather impatiently I took the inside lane at the lights and the guy actually started racing me. As a result I gave it some welly in first then second before easying off once in third. Could this have blown something? Seems very coincidental doesnt it that on my way home 10hrs later my oil light comes on.

Lost and waiting for sunrise!

Worried

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Big-macster, Was the broken dipstick tube replaced with a new one . 
With TT on level ground, let oil settle for a couple of minutes & check level again. If at correct level, then may be faulty level sensor. Have you driven through any flooded roads recently, as water can get into level sensor plug. 
Don't over fill in an attempt to clear level alarm.
Hoggy.


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Theres a couple of things to check:-

- if the crank seal is gone or dipstick tube fractured then I would expect to see oil leaking out. Have you checked under the car for oil drips? Sometimes oil will accululate on the engine undertray so you may need to inspect this area as well. It maybe that your dipstick tube having been damaged is too short and therefore the dipstick is showing too little oil.

- the yellow oil light is supposed to indicate low oil level but It could be that the oil sensor is faulty.

I would start by changing the dipstick tube, they are cheaply available on eBay see Here. The old dipstick tube simply pulls out and new one can be slotted in.


----------



## Big-Macster (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for your replies,

I have been and checked my car in day light, there was no obvious signs of oil underneath my car the dip stick level was just under the maximum. Ive top it up again and its now sitting bang on the money if not a mil or so over ( Sorry Hoggy, little over zealous ). This was done on level ground.

Oil warning light it still on, which is confusing yet the levels appear ok.

Visited my mechanic for piece of mind and he said that the sensor has probably got stuck and checked the dipstick and undertray for my piece of mind and the level was fine and there wasnt half of OPEC reserves in the tray either.

Needs an oil change and filter so all booked in for next Friday, he can look at this sensor then and check the crank seal as he reassured me when he checked it in October it was leaking the smallest amount.

Will continue to monitor until then. I think with cars the first 6months is always a bit shakey as its easy to convince yourself you have bought a lemon. Even more so with a manufacturer thats new to you ie Audi on this occasion.


----------

